# 11/19 Friday Night Lights Didn't Record



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

Friday Night Lights (T101) didn't record on Wednesday 11/19/2008. Shows as "no longer in guide" in the history, with no upcoming episodes. 

I had to schedule a new season pass to catch it this Friday.

I suspect that the program ID got changed, so you may want to check your season passes. I saved the old season pass in case the ID gets changed back.

DR.


----------



## gshumaker (Feb 5, 2006)

**** Red said:


> Friday Night Lights (T101) didn't record on Wednesday 11/19/2008. Shows as "no longer in guide" in the history, with no upcoming episodes.
> 
> I had to schedule a new season pass to catch it this Friday.
> 
> ...


Same here...I just recorded the show at midnight but I'll check my season pass to see if the same thing happens next week.


----------



## Lsollee (Sep 16, 2001)

The next new episode won't be on until December 3rd.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

The same thing happened to me and I am ANNOYED.

I have no recording of the 11/19 episode and no way to record it now. What the hell, DirecTV?????


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I just figured I would bump this since I missed it the first time and I just realized my wishlist hasn't been recording it lately. Apparently they took the sports category away and it only shows as a drama now.


----------



## qewwd (Nov 27, 2008)

When can I watch the next episode?

I can't wait for so long...


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Yep -- mine missed a couple of eps -- I reset the SP, but looks like from epguides, that there is at least 1 (if not 2) that are not in the queue that I've missed (hard to tell, since the guide data seems to not have titles now).

Hoping that at some point the 101 will rerun all the eps, o/w it's wait for NBC or bittorrent...


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I've got episodes 8, 9, and 10 if anyone needs them. 358,000 KB .avis.

Frank


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

You can go on BitTorrent for the episodes, I'm seeding 8, 9, and 10.

And a programming note, they're airing the next episode in January sometime (forget the exact day).


----------



## hbtaylor (Dec 20, 2001)

If you have DirecTV on Demand, you can download the episodes in HD from there. We got episodes 8, 9, and 10 from there and episode 11 from the 101.

H.B.


----------

